# Bmw Assist Problem



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi everyone after i retrofit my car i have a problem. Connecteddrive menu i dont see bmw assist anymore. No message title no hotline no any service.

Could you please help me to enable it again. And donor vin which was i coded nbt it includes every services.

my Fa

1CB,205,216,225,249,258,2PA,2PT,2VB,337,3AG,403,423,430,431,481,4AE,4NE,4WF,502,507,521,522,534,544,548,563,5DC,609,663,698,6AC,6AE,6AM,6AN,6AP,6AR,6NH,6NK,6NR,6S1,6UH,6WA,710,715,760,775,7R3,845,8AH,8KM,8LC,8S3,912,993,9AA

My CAFD at below

https://mega.co.nz/#!flQDmQAC!CO1tPUHp6KhrhlN3Drishb8BvalP7hAmlRdMALFE4yk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> Hi everyone after i retrofit my car i have a problem. Connecteddrive menu i dont see bmw assist anymore. No message title no hotline no any service.
> 
> Could you please help me to enable it again. And donor vin which was i coded nbt it includes every services.
> 
> ...


BMW Assist requires Telematics hardware.

If before you had Telematcis Combox, you must have disconnected it for NBT Retrofit, as it does not work with NBT, leaving you with no active Telematics hardware.

With NBT, a separate TCB (Telemtics Communication Box) is needed. This must be ordered from BMW for your VIN, and comes with the BMW Assist account updated for the new TCB's IMEI and ICCID.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

i had Telemtics Communication Box back of car. And ***305;t was work fine even i could get messages from phone. But after update nbt i lost connecteddrive menu as i shared photo. Guess i made wrong codding or something like that and it closed

car production 2015/3/6


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> i had Telemtics Communication Box back of car. And ***305;t was work fine even i could get messages from phone. But after update nbt i lost connecteddrive menu as i shared photo. Guess i made wrong codding or something like that and it closed
> 
> car production 2015/3/6


Ok, so likely a coding issue as you say.

You need to also make sure that for 6NR, that your 9C FSC Code Status = Accepted.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, so likely a coding issue as you say.
> 
> You need to also make sure that for 6NR, that your 9C FSC Code Status = Accepted.


Yes must be like that all the bmw assist titles at telematics codding line aktive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> Yes must be like that all the bmw assist titles at telematics codding line aktive.


Sorry, but I have no idea what you mean.

6NR BMW Apps needs 9C FSC Code. BMW Assist does not. If your 9C FSC Code status is not Accepted, it would explain only why BMW Apps is not working, not why BMW Assist is not working.

And you should not be FDL Coding everything to aktiv either. Some FDL Codes are not compatible with other FDL Codes. Instead you should be VO Coding NBT with proper Option Codes for NBT with BMW Assist, and Connected Drive / BMW Apps.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea what you mean.
> 
> 6NR BMW Apps needs 9C FSC Code. BMW Assist does not. If your 9C FSC Ode status is not accpted, it would explain only why BMW Apps i snot working, not why BMW Assist is not working.


i had fsc for apps. no problem with apps. i mean CAFD codding, all about Asisst titles aktive


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> i had fsc for apps. no problem with apps. i mean CAFD codding, all about Asisst titles aktive


I do not ask you if you have FSC Code for Apps. I ask if the FSC Code currently shows Status = Accepted.

Again, see my comment above about FDL Coding everything aktiv as opposed to VO Coding.

And your Option Codes are not correct. You cannot have both 6UH and 6AM as 6AM replaces 6UH, so remove 6UH, and remove both 6NH and 6NK and use 6NS instead.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not ask you if you have FSC Code for Apps. I ask if the FSC Code currently shows Status = Accepted.
> 
> Again, see my comment above about FDL Coding everything aktiv as opposed to VO Coding.
> 
> And your Option Codes are not correct. You cannot have both 6UH and 6AM as 6AM replaces 6UH, so remove 6UH, and remove both 6NH and 6NK and use 6NS instead.


Maybe because of issue 6UH because i add it today to try activate traffic information.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> Maybe because of issue 6UH because i add it today to try activate traffic information.


No, that would only negatively affect Traffic functions.

It is more likely that having both 6NH and 6NK is causing you problems. 6NH is basic Bluetooth and 6NK is extended Bluetooth. You would only have one or the other, and never both, but in this case neither is correct as 6NH and 6NK are not for car's with Telematics. Cars with Telematics would instead have 6NL in older builds and 6NS in newer builds.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, that would only negatively affect Traffic functions.
> 
> It is more likely that having both 6NH and 6NK is causing you problems. 6NH is basic Bluetooth and 6NK is extended Bluetooth. You would only have one or the other, and never both, but in this case neither is correct as 6NH and 6NK are not for car's with Telematics. Cars with Telematics would instead have 6NL in older builds and 6NS in newer builds.


ok i got it but shawn when i check my default vin number i dont see 6NL or 6NS my default is 6NH for professional 606 and telematics was working


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> ok i got it but shawn when i check my default vin number i dont see 6NL or 6NS my default is 6NH for professional 606 and telematics was working


Did default have 612?


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did default have 612?


no send pm vin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> no send pm vin


Ok, it is because car have 6NH, plus 6AC and 6AE.

You can keep same thing for NBT, but you will not have Extended Bluetooth, so I would replace 6NH with 6NS. You cannot have 6NK in FA no matter what.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, it is because car have 6NH, plus 6AC and 6AE.
> 
> You can keep same thing for NBT, but you will not have Extended Bluetooth, so I would replace 6NH with 6NS. You cannot have 6NK in FA no matter what.


ok i will delete 6NK and 6NH and add 6NS than remove 6UH also hope than i can see connecteddrive again. Than inform you about situation..

by the way donor vin is same 6nh 6ac 6ae


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> ok i will delete 6NK and 6NH and add 6NS than remove 6UH also hope than i can see connecteddrive again. Than inform you about situation..
> 
> by the way donor vin is same 6nh 6ac 6ae


Yes, I told you that you could keep that combination if you choose, but if you did, you will not have Extended Bluetooth functions, so no Office functions and no support for a Second paired phone.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, I told you that you could keep that combination if you choose, but if you did, you will not have Extended Bluetooth functions, so no Office functions and no support for a Second paired phone.


its so strange because i had office now and also secaond paired phone working


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> its so strange because i had office now and also secaond paired phone working


No, it is not strange at all.

It worked only because you also added in 6NK in FA, which is Extended Bluetooth, although not for a car with Telematics. So you got EBT and no Telematics. 6NS instead of 6NK should fix this.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, it is not strange at all.
> 
> It worked only because you also added in 6NK in FA, which is Extended Bluetooth, although not for a car with Telematics. So you got EBT and no Telematcis. 6NS should fix this.


Thanks a lot i will try..


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, it is not strange at all.
> 
> It worked only because you also added in 6NK in FA, which is Extended Bluetooth, although not for a car with Telematics. So you got EBT and no Telematics. 6NS instead of 6NK should fix this.


Hi; shawns yesterday i check traffic codes which was 6AM and 6UH Checked 2 vin number car and i saw both codes together using what you think..

Description like this

6AM REAL TIME TRAFFIC INFORMATION 
6UH TRAFFIC INFORMATION


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> Hi; shawns yesterday i check traffic codes which was 6AM and 6UH Checked 2 vin number car and i saw both codes together using what you think..
> 
> Description like this
> 
> ...


What VIN's? I never see both in same FA before?

What is update on Telematics?


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

didnt look telematic i will handle it tomorrow sending you vin pm


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

i think 6am is for traffic data and 6uh is for like road closed accident happened this kind of things


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> didnt look telematic i will handle it tomorrow sending you vin pm





Mickcasey said:


> i think 6am is for traffic data and 6uh is for like road closed accident happened this kind of things


Strange. I see this VIN has both, but I never see this before. I just check 2015 U.S. 750i FA, and only 6AM is present. :dunno:

6AM is ARTTI and 6UH is RTTI.

6AM ARTTI was introduced in 2013 with NBT arrival and uses Cellular Data (Telematcis), and provides greater detail and updates every 3 minutes.

6UH RTTI is encoded and broadcast as digital data by certain FM radio stations. The traffic information is received by a separate tuner included in the radio.

My 2011 F10 has only 6UH, and I get Traffic Data.

Maybe car uses 6AM as primary and 6UH as Fallback, but it is still strange that not all cars have both options, while some do.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Strange. I see this VIN has both, but I never see this before. I just check 2015 U.S. 750i FA, and only 6AM is present. :dunno:
> 
> 6AM is ARTTI and 6UH is RTTI.
> 
> ...


i have 1 more vin number too and its 1.16d production date 2015 from france and same both of it. Maybe it can be depend of area or country??

i will keep both will see can activate traffic or not. First tomorrow handle bmw asisst. And than guess i have to select update services from settings and then see what will happen..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> i have 1 more vin number too and its 1.16d production date 2015 from france and same both of it. Maybe it can be depend of area or country??
> 
> i will keep both will see can activate traffic or not. First tomorrow handle bmw asisst. And than guess i have to select update services from settings and then see what will happen..


If it is based on Region, and since 6UH works in U.S. and since 6UH can apparently work in conjunction with 6AM, I cannot see why it would not be in U.S. FA.

Unless maybe U.S. Spec NBT removed FM Traffic Tuner and ECE NBT still has it. :dunno:


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is based on Region, and since 6UH works in U.S. and since 6UH can apparently work in conjunction with 6AM, I cannot see why it would not be in U.S. FA.
> 
> Unless maybe U.S. Spec NBT removed FM Traffic Tuner and ECE NBT still has it. :dunno:


maybe

And i found telematic ecu settings tomorrow when i code with 6ns guess i have to select tcb settings to use data line via sim ?

TELEMATIC_ECU
tpl = 02

Comment = Diagnoserelevant discribes the telematic variant

OPTIONS
nicht_aktiv = 00
tcb = 01
tpl = 02


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> maybe
> 
> And i found telematic ecu settings tomorrow when i code with 6ns guess i have to select tcb settings to use data line via sim ?
> 
> ...


Again, I would be VO Coding and not FDL Coding.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Again, I would be VO Coding and not FDL Coding.


Got it. 

Do u have a idea about

RSE_SERVICE_MESSAGES
nicht_aktiv = 00

Comment = AKD, MYINFO message for RSE-High

OPTIONS
aktiv = 01
nicht_aktiv = 00

guess this enables messages title which is inside bmw assist menu.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> Got it.
> 
> Do u have a idea about
> 
> ...


I have no idea.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea.


ok thanks..


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

***304; tried nh and ns no effect at bmw assist . What can I try next


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> ***304; tried nh and ns no effect at bmw assist . What can I try next


What is Zeitkriterium Date?

And are you updating Services under iDrive after each time you code?


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

***304; dont see any servirces we change nbt plug another and.I see now services but still no mesagges title


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> ***304; dont see any servirces we change nbt plug another and.I see now services but still no mesagges title


You need to leave 6NS in FA, and start removing other Option Codes from FA, one at a time, and VO Code NBT each time to see if Telematcis comes back.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

we tried everyway but didnt get assist menu back than we changed nbt. But sos was working.

still didnt activate messages title at assist menu like attach and nothing in fdl


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> we tried everyway but didnt get assist menu back than we changed nbt. But sos was working.
> 
> still didnt activate messages title at assist menu like attach and nothing in fdl


I'm out of ideas. Maybe check TCB with Rheingold. Hopefully TCB wiring to NBT is same as it was for old Head Unit.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm out of ideas. Maybe check TCB with Rheingold. Hopefully TCB wiring to NBT is same as it was for old Head Unit.


yes when we coded first sos didnt work than we code tcb sos started to work. There is code line whick makes sos aktive or de active inside tcb.

but i didnt see anything about messages. i will take my friend car cafd files and will try to find.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> yes when we coded first sos didnt work than we code tcb sos started to work. There is code line whick makes sos aktive or de active inside tcb.
> 
> but i didnt see anything about messages. i will take my friend car cafd files and will try to find.


You can keep searching through thousands of FDL Codes. Suit yourself. But it should work just by VO Coding it if Wiring is correct and FA is Correct.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can keep searching through thousands of FDL Codes. Suit yourself. But it should work just by VO Coding it if Wiring is correct and FA is Correct.


will match 2 fa and inform you


----------

